# Blue Damsel digging??



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey eveyone i just noticed my blue damsel is digging in the crushed coral bed i have and he is making a mess everywhere...just wondering why hes doing that? Will he eventually stop once he gets his hole to a certain size or will he constantly do that? He spits the crushed coral all over the rocks and it looks terrible...haha

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

He's trying to kill something. I had J_T over the other night and my damsel was doing the same thing trying to get to another fish in the tank. I've had two three damsels and I've hated all of them.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trying to kill something? Hes digging in the front middle of my tank beside a piece of rock...could he be making his "nest" or "home"? He gets along great with the other two fish i have in the tank so far...

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Right between that purple rock and the glass...you can also see the little bugger in the top left haha









Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds more like he's building a home to me. I had 2 yellow tailed blue damsels. Both of them did the same thing on opposite ends of the tank, when the weren't out in the open I always found them under there respected rock homes.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

He is building a territory to coax a mate ... basic fish behaviour for species that are nesters... egg scatterers like Tangs and Cromis wont do that ..but Damsels dig pits to hide thier eggs.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

learn something new everyday


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the info! Hopefully he doesnt shift any major rocks haha

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Small damsels wont do too much ..but my maroon clown will actually pick up chunks of rocks and move them .. when I say chunks ..4-5 inch by 2-3 inch chunks of live rock ..I would have never thought they were that strong, but I have witnessed it count less times


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

also, just be glad you don't have sharks ..my bamboos will dig like crazy to find food


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

If he does shift the rocks, at least he'll learn a valuable lesson XD


----------

